# Parsley flakes



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I read somewhere that feeding your dog parsley flakes with its food everyday will help with tear staining, bad breath and stinky poop. does this really work??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! Well, I do think it might help with breath if the bad breath isn't from pathology or dirty or retained teeth.

As for the other things....I doubt it. LOL


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I was reading the ingredients to one of Fendi's dental chew things, and parsley seed was included to help with bad breath. Maybe there is some truth to that.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't know for sure, but I make these for my 2 from time to time - the LOVE them!

Making dog bikkies is fun & super easy. They’re great presents for friends with any breed of dog and are healthy to boot. Packed with parsley to make your dog’s breath smell great, they boast a stack of vitamin C and iron as well!

Preparation time: 20 mins
Cooking time: 30 mins
Makes about 36 biscuits

2 – 3 cups finely chopped/minced fresh parsley
¼ cup finely chopped carrot
¼ cup mozzarella cheese
2 Tbsp vegetable oil (preferably olive)
2 ¼ cups wholemeal flour
2 Tbsp unprocessed bran flakes
2 tsp baking powder
½ - 1 cup water

STEP 1: Preheat the oven to 180. Lightly grease 2 baking trays or line them with baking paper. In a small bowl mix the parsley, carrot, cheese & oil. In another bowl, stir together the flour, bran & baking powder. Add the parsley mixture & stir well. Gradually add ½ cut water. Mix well, adding more water if needed to make the dough moist. Knead for 1 minute on floured surface.

STEP 2: Roll the dough until it is 1 cm thick. Use a small dog-bone shaped cookie cutter, or even a glass, to cut as many bikkies as you can, re-rolling the scraps. Put the dog biscuits on the baking trays and bake for 20-30 minutes, or until the biscuits are brown. Allow to cool on a rack. The biscuits will harden as they cool. Store in an airtight, dog-proof container for up to 2 months.


----------

